# M22 liefert zu hohe Temperaturen!



## PCBastlerDeluxe (14. Juni 2020)

Moin,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Relevant für diese Frage ist erstmal die CPU (AMD Ryzen 5 3600) und die Wasserkühlung NZXT Kraken M22. 
Im Test ohne Last und offenen Gehäusewänden zeigt mir CoreTemp Temperaturen zwischen 31 und 60 Grad, also immer Sprünge auf hohe Temperaturen, dann erfolgt die Hochregelung des NZXT Lüfters und die Temperaturen gehen wieder runter, gefolgt von dem nächsten Sprung. 
Im Test mit CinebenchR20 schießt die Temperatur sofort auf 75 Grad und klettert langsam weiter (hab bei 78 Grad abgebrochen).
Wenn ich im BIOS die Lüfter auf Vollgas stelle, bleiben diese Ergebnisse unverändert.
Was ich getestet habe: Schläuche sind kalt, Wärmeleitpaste ist dünn aber relativ gut verteilt auf der CPU, Radiator ist kalt und die Pumpe ist nicht zu hören.
Was ist die Ursache der hohen Temperaturen?
Danke schonmal im Voraus für Unterstützung


----------



## janni851 (14. Juni 2020)

PCBastlerDeluxe schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Relevant für diese Frage ist erstmal die CPU (AMD Ryzen 5 3600) und die Wasserkühlung NZXT Kraken M22.
> Im Test ohne Last und offenen Gehäusewänden zeigt mir CoreTemp Temperaturen zwischen 31 und 60 Grad, also immer Sprünge auf hohe Temperaturen, dann erfolgt die Hochregelung des NZXT Lüfters und die Temperaturen gehen wieder runter, gefolgt von dem nächsten Sprung.
> Im Test mit CinebenchR20 schießt die Temperatur sofort auf 75 Grad und klettert langsam weiter (hab bei 78 Grad abgebrochen).
> ...



Die Ursache für die Temperaturen und die Sprünge nennt sich Ryzen 3000. Ich sehe da von den Werten her nichts ungewöhnliches für diese CPU-Generation. Du muss auch Cinebench bei 78Grad nicht abbrechen. Das ist alles im Norm-Bereich.

Grüße


----------



## PCBastlerDeluxe (14. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Antwort.
Bei welchen Temperaturen sollte die CPU mit Wasserkühlung denn so unter Last (also anspruchsvollen Spielen) laufen?
Wo liegt die Temperaturobergrenze?

Edit: Der Lüfter der Wasserkühlung dreht bei CinebenchR20 überhaupt nicht höher als sonst und bei NZXT Cam wird unter &#8222;Kühlung&#8220; auch nichts angezeigt.


----------



## micha30111 (17. Juni 2020)

PCBastlerDeluxe schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Bei welchen Temperaturen sollte die CPU mit Wasserkühlung denn so unter Last (also anspruchsvollen Spielen) laufen?
> Wo liegt die Temperaturobergrenze?
> 
> Edit: Der Lüfter der Wasserkühlung dreht bei CinebenchR20 überhaupt nicht höher als sonst und bei NZXT Cam wird unter &#8222;Kühlung&#8220; auch nichts angezeigt.



Moinsen,

ich habe zwar ne Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 aber das "System" bleibt identisch. Ich habe mir eine Lüfterkurve erstellt die bis 60 Grad irgendwo 3-5% Lüftergeschwindigkeit laufen lässt.

Ab da lasse ich sie bis zu 95 Grad auf 100% hochlaufen. Je nach Spiel liege ich etwa bei 60 - 65 Grad ( FF 15+Stream ). Also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2020)

PCBastlerDeluxe schrieb:


> Bei welchen Temperaturen sollte die CPU mit Wasserkühlung denn so unter Last (also anspruchsvollen Spielen) laufen?


Unter 95°C.



PCBastlerDeluxe schrieb:


> Wo liegt die Temperaturobergrenze?



Bei 95°C.


Warum das alles so ist im Detail:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html


----------

